# أحتاج مساعدةاهل الخبرة فى صناعة الصابون السائل



## mohamed .salah (20 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اناعايز ابدأ مشروع صغير فى صناعة الصابون السائل انا قرأت كتير فى المجال ده ووجدت تركيبات كتير مش عارف استخدم اى واحده فيهم يا ريت حد يقولى على تركيبه تعطينى جوده عاليه للصابون وتكون بكميات قليله لان دى اول تجربه ليا فى المجال ده وعايز اعرف منين اجيب الخامات والمواد المطلوبه مع العلم اننى من المنصورة


----------



## yyamenn (21 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصابون السائل يتكون من : تكسابون وكمبرلان ومعزز الرغوة يعني اسمها العلمي (الباتيئن) وغليسرين وعطر وفورمول ولون

هذه الخلطة على نطاق صغير يعني كمية قليلة

المقادير : 1 كيلو تكسابون 
500 غ كمبرلان
500 غ معزز رغوة
400 غ غليسرين
100 غ عطر 
لون 
مادة حافظة فورمول


كيفية العمل : نحل التكسابون ب 10 كيلو ماء ونتركها أقل شي 8 ساعات مع التحريك المتقطع 
نضيف الكمبرلان والمعزز والغليسرين والعطر واللون
هذه هي خلطتي الخاصة فيني وانا بضمن هذا المنتج باذن الله 
بالنسبة لشراء المواد فأنا مابعرف وين لاني انا سوري 
والله أعلم 

وأي خدمة اناجاهز اذا كنت قادر عليها
ادعولنا .....


----------



## yyamenn (21 يوليو 2012)

للزوجة نضع كمية قليلة جدا من الملح يعني ملح الطعام ويجب الانتباه عدم اضافة الملح بكمية كثيرة لانو بفعل فعل عكسي وبفرط الصابون
والله أعلم


----------



## mohamed .salah (22 يوليو 2012)

yyamenn قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الصابون السائل يتكون من : تكسابون وكمبرلان ومعزز الرغوة يعني اسمها العلمي (الباتيئن) وغليسرين وعطر وفورمول ولون
> 
> هذه الخلطة على نطاق صغير يعني كمية قليلة
> ...


مشكووووووووووووور اخى على الرد بس الطريقه هذه ما فيها صودا كاويه كيف بتعادل الصابون اخى


----------



## yyamenn (23 يوليو 2012)

ياأخي هذه الخلطة لليدين يعني مافيها أي مواد مضرة
أما اذا كنت تبحث عن سائل جلي فإليك التركيبة التالية

لعمل طن من الصابون الفاخر
المقادير وطريقة التصنيع.........كالآتى
1_المقادير:
سلفونيك........................ .... 70 كيلو
صودا كاوية "سائلة"...........توضع حتى يحصل على نقطة التعادل
تراى ايثانول أمين................ 2 كيلو
تكسابون........................ 55 كيلو
كمبرلان....................... 500 جرام
جلسرين........................... 5 كيلو
ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم.............1 كيلو
اللون........................... 40 جرام
العطر..........................2 او 3 كيلو
المادة الحافظة"فورمالين"............... 2 كيلو
طريقة التصنيع:
1_يتم التصنيع فى تنك من البلاستيك او الاستنلس الغير قابل للصدأ ويحتوى على 2 صنبور أحداهما قرب القاع والآخر على بعد 15سم من القاع والغرض من ذلك هو بعد تصنيع الصابون السائل يترك لمدة 12 ساعة لترسيب أى شوائب موجودة فيه فى القاع............ وعند التعبئة فى العبوات يعبأ من الصنبور الذى يبعد 15 سم عن القاع لمنع نزول أى شوائب أثناء التعبئة...........
أما ما يتبقى فى القاع فيصفى أولا ثم يعاد تعبئته
2_يوضع حوالى 700 كيلو من المياة فى التنك
3_يضاف 1 كيلو من ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم مع التقليب وذلك لترسيب اى املاح موجودة فى المياة.........
4_يتم وضع كمية السلفونيك تدريجيا مع التقليب فى أتجاة واحد لمنع حدوث رغاوى كثيرة حتى لا تؤثر فى عملية التعادل
لان الرغاوى الكثيرة تؤدى الى عدم ضبط المعادلة لان هذة الرغاوى تحجز بداخلها جزء من الصودا الكاوية وعندما تهبط الرغاوى فتنزل الصودا فى الصابون ويصبح الصابون قلوى بعد ما كان متعادل
لذلك يتم التأكد من المعادلة حتى قبل التعبئة...............
5_ بعد ما تم أذابة السلفونيك جيدا تضاف الصودا الكاوية ببطء مع التقليب المستمر
ويلاحظ ارتفاع درجة الحرارة
6_تقاس درجة ph حتى الوصول الى قبل التعادل بقليل جدا
7_تكمل المعادلة بأضافة 2 كيلو تراى ايثانول أمين
8_يترك الصابون لليوم التالى حتى يبرد تماما وحتى يكتمل التفاعل
9_يتم أذابة التكسابون خارجيا عن طريق وضع 55 كيلو فى برميل ووضع عليهم 10 كيلو ملح طعام وتقليبه جيدا مع الملح مع أضافة المياة حوالى 70 كيلو مياة مع التقليب الجيد وتركه 5 ساعات
10_يضاف التكسابون المذاب الى الصابون مع التقليب الجيد والمستمر حتى تمام الامتزاج
11_يتم أذابة 500 جرام كمبرلان فى كمية من المياة ووضعه على الصابون السائل مع التقليب الجيد
12_يتم أذابة حوالى 10 كيلو ملح طعام فى كمية المياة المتبقية وأضافته تدريجيا مع التقليب الجيد والمستمر .............
ممكن يتم وضع كمية الملح كلها وأحتاج ملح تانى او ممكن أستخدم كمية ملح اقل من 10 كيلو وذلك يتوقف على اللزوجة التى أرغب فيها
لا أحد يخاف من ان الملح الكتير ممكن يجير الصابون ........ فهذا لا يحدث أن شاء الله
13_ بعد الحصول على اللزوجة المطلوبة يتم وضع باقى المواد من الجلسرين واللون والعطر والمادة الحافظة

ادعولنا


----------



## mohamed .salah (25 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو اليسار (2 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم دكتور ممكن نتشرف بالتواصل معك انا من الشام وبدي افتح معمل صغير للصابون السائل وحاب استفيد من خبرتك


----------

